#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Knie(kehlen)schmerz und MRT machen ratlos! >

## Bianca34

Hallo... 
Folgendes Problem... 
Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich an beiden Knien einen Innenmeniskusriß. Genäht werden konnte nicht mehr, so wurden die Menisken jeweils in Arthroskopien ambulant teilresektiert... 
Ein halbes Jahr später traten in der rechten Kniekehle massive Schmerzen auf. Und zwar immer wenn ich das Bein beugen wollte, bzw. es zu mir hochzog. Derselbe Schmerz trat nach längerem sitzen und anschließendem Strecken auf. In die Hocke gehen war natürlich auch nicht mehr...  
Es ist einfach als springe an der Außenseite des Knies etwas über und in der Kniekehle fühlt es sich an als sei dort ein Fremdkörper der mich in der Bewegung behindert. 
Nach einem Vierteljahr waren die Schmerzen gänzlich weg. 
Seit fast einem Jahr habe ich dieselben Schmerzen in der linken Kniekehle. Der Verdacht einer Bakerzyste lag nah wurde aber im MRT gestern nicht bestätigt. 
Ergenis des MRT (oder das was ich lesen kann): 
- mäßiger Erguß 
- Meniskopathie II °° IMHH -Degeneration 
keine Bakerzyste 
Nun... Hört sich meines Erachtens nach nicht schlimm an aber woher kommen diese immer schlimmer werdenden Schmerzen und was kann dagegen noch getan werden? Haben von Medikamenteneinnahme über Krankengymnastik bereits alles hinter mir. 
Wird da nochmal eine Arthroskopie fällig? 
Sorry für den langen Beitrag aber ich verzweifel hier noch... 
Liebe Grüße
Bianca

----------


## Christiane

Die Bakerzyste war im ersten Moment auch mein Verdacht, die wurde also ausgeschlossen. 
Behindert dich der Erguss beim Laufen? Verändern sich die Schmerzen in der Nacht, fühlt sich das Knie warm an? 
Du schreibst, du machst Krankengymnastik - wurden die Muskeln auf Verkürzungen hin getestet, sind Bänder überdehnt? Wie reagierst du auf Lymphdrainagen? 
Gegen den Erguss kannst du auch mäßig kühlen und die Beine ab und an hochlegen. Damit die Meniscen nicht noch weiter degenerieren, ist ein weiteres, den Schmerzen angepaßtes Muskeltraining unerläßlich, um das Gelenk von außen zu stabilisieren.

----------


## Bianca34

Hallo... 
Das ist ja das komische... Beim Laufen habe ich keine Probleme, nachts auch nicht. Ebenso gibt es keine Schwellung und das Knie wird auch nicht heiß... 
Es tut nur weh wenn ich es beuge oder nach längerem Sitzen durchstrecke. Aber dann eben richtig und das wird eben immer schlimmer... 
Keine verkürzten Muskeln, keine überdehnten Bänder... 
Habe nach Anweisung der Klinik regelmäßige Muskelaufbauübungen gemacht und möchte sagen, das die Beine mittlerweile ganz gut durchtrainiert sind. 1 Mal die Woche gehe/ging ich für eine Stunde zum Badminton. Selbst dabei habe ich keine Probleme. Habe das aber mittlerweile deutlich eingeschränkt weil es meinen Knien wohl doch nicht so gut tut... 
Ich sage doch... Hoffnungsloser Fall :-( 
Liebe Grüße
Bianca

----------


## Christiane

Du schreibst in deinem ersten Beitrag, daß du ein Fermdkörpergefühl im Knie hast. Kannst du das mal bitte näher beschreiben? Knirscht/reibt da z.B. etwas im Gelenk, hast du das Gefühl, das sich etwas verschiebt oder bewegt, knackt es beim Beugen im Knie? Hast du vielleicht irgendwo ein Druckgefühl o.ä.?  
Ich habe jetzt nämlich die leise Ahnung, daß Faserreste oder kleine Bruchstücke des entfernten Meniscus im Gelenkspalt verblieben sein könnten, die die Bewegung jetzt blockieren und stören. Aber letztendlich kann das nur eine erneute Arthroskopie klären.

----------


## Bianca34

Hallo Christiane... 
Danke das Du mir so hilfreich antwortest... 
An der Außenseite des Knies scheint irgendwas überzuspringen. Nervt, tut aber nicht weh. Im Knie reibt, bzw. knackt es beim beugen. 
In der Kniekehle, mein eigentliches Problem, scheint was zu blocken. Fühlt sich an als hätte ich da von innen eine dicke "Wurst" in der Kniekehle. Ja, hört sich lustig an aber es läßt sich so schwer beschreiben... Habe da ein enormes Druckgefühl...
Fühlt sich an, als würde da etwas sitzen, das da nicht hingehört, das ich beim Beugen "einquetsche"... 
Gelenkspalt? Befindet sich der in der Kniekehle? 
Liebe Grüße
Bianca

----------


## Christiane

Es hört sich ganz so an, als ob da mit den verbliebenen Meniscen etwas nicht stimmt. Da scheint sich im Knie was verkeilt zu haben. 
Wurde nach der OP eigentlich gesagt, ob du unter einer beginnenden Arthrose leidest? In deinem Alter ist das durchaus denkbar. 
Hat dein Knie genügend Gelenkschmiere? Das müßte bei der Athroskopie eigentlich sichtbar gewesen sein. 
Wie gesagt, ich sehe dich nicht, beobachte dich nicht beim Laufen, kann bei dir nicht tasten. Das müssen die Leute vor Ort machen. Das was ich schreibe, sind Vermutungen aufgrund meiner Erfahrungswerte.  
PS: das Knie ist ein Scharniergelenk. Es wird von Unterkante Oberschnenkel/ Oberkante Unterschenkel gebildet. Daneben und dazwischen befinden sich Bänder und Muskeln, die es zusammenhalten. Zwischen beiden Knochen ist der Gelenkspalt. Wenn er aus welchen Gründen auch immer, verbreitert oder verschmälert ist, oder ungleich breit, wirkt sich das natürlich auch auf die umliegenden Strukturen aus. Hoffe ich habe es verständlich erklärt.

----------


## Bianca34

Ich war heute bei meinem Arzt im Krankenhaus der mich vor 2 Jahren auch schon operiert hat...
Endlich kam auch mal jemand auf den Gedanken, man könnte ja mal ein Ultraschall machen...
Und? Was zeigt sich? Eine Bakerzyste! 
Des Weiteren ist der verbleibende Innenmeniskus gerissen... 
Eine Athrose? Bin ich echt schon so alt? ;-) 
Die Frage ist nun ob ich die Zyste punktieren oder entfernen lassen soll. Der Arzt meint, eine Entfernung wäre besser zumal man sich das Knie eh von innen anschauen muß um zu sehen ob noch andere Defekte vorliegen...
Soll an sich dann aber auch eine "größere Sache" werden als "einfach nur" eine Arthroskopie... 
Wißt Ihr da mehr?  
Liebe Grüße
Bianca

----------


## Christiane

@Bianca 
Ha? Eine Bakerzyste? Ich denke die wurde ausgeschlossen? Und ich überlege mir hier nen Wolf, was noch alles dahinterstecken könnte... 
Eine Bakerzyste ist immer ein Anzeichen für eine Überlastungserscheinung -gleich welcher Art- im Knie bzw. des gesamten Beines. Es ist jetzt deine Aufgabe, anhand deiner sportlichen und allgemeinen Vorgeschichte und deiner Befunde von Bein und Gangbild mögliche Ursachen herauszufinden und abzustellen. Die Zyste verschwindet dann oft von allein.
Beantwortet das deine Frage? 
Zur Arthrose: ja die Verschleißerscheinungen an den Gelenken beginnen bereits mit Mitte 30. Bei dem einen früher, bei dem anderen später. Es kann also bei dir noch nicht so weit fortgeschritten sein, aber Beschwerden sind trotzdem möglich.  
@Patientenschubser 
Danke. Ich hab mein Anatomiebuch noch hier, auf die Idee hätte ich auch kommen können.

----------


## Bianca34

Ich habe am Mittwoch einen Termin beim Arzt. Da soll dann alles Weitere besprochen werden. Werde mich dann melden was es gegeben hat. 
Wie gesagt... Auf dem MRT-Befund stand eindeutig KEINE Zyste. Und davon war auch der Arzt überzeugt weil er nichts fühlen konnte. Er hat dann halt im Ultraschall ziemlich viel Flüssigkeit in der Kniekehle gefunden und war sicher, es sei doch eine Zyste. 
Was aber wohl auf jeden Fall gemacht werden muß ist der Riß... 
Danke für Eure Mühe und Hilfe  :s_thumbup:  
Bianca

----------


## Christiane

So etwas ist mir in einem anderen Zusammenhang auch schon passiert. Alles eine Frage der Aufnahmetechnik und den Augen des Arztes. 
Melde dich noch mal, mich würde interessieren wie es weitergeht.

----------


## Bianca34

Das mache ich auf jeden Fall, liebe Christiane... 
Tut mir leid, das ich Dich mit meiner Krankengeschichte etwas verwirrt habe. Ich kann ja als Laie auch nur immer weitergeben was mir die Ärzte sagen... 
Nun ja... Nächsten Mittwoch weiß ich dann mehr und melde mich dann... 
Liebe Grüße und schöne Pfingsttage
Bianca

----------


## Bianca34

So... War nun bei meinem letzten Operateur... 
Festgestellt hat er fühlenderweise, wie auch im Ultraschall sichtbar, eine Bakerzyste. Des Weiteren ist der Rest vom Innenmeniskus gerissen sowie der Außenmeniskus. Also doch keine überspringende Sehne... 
Vorschlag des Arztes: 
Eine weitere Arthroskopie, in der die Risse, wenn möglich, genäht werden. Das Knie wird durch Wasser "aufgeblasen" um die Zyste deutlich zu zeigen. 
Wenn der Knieschaden nicht soooo groß ist dann wird die Zyste durch einen großen Schnitt entfernt, wenn der Schaden im Knie doch größer ist bleibt die Zyste stehen weil sie sich dann von allein zurückbilden kann. Kann das so richtig sein? 
Ob Zyste raus oder nicht entscheidet sich also erst während der OP, die am 5.6. stattfinden soll... 
Allerdings sagte er mir auch das die Entfernung der Zyste einige Risiken birgt und es sich da um eine nicht soooooo simple OP handelt. Ganz abgesehen von den Folgen (Schmerzen, wochenlang Krücken, Krankenhausaufenthalt uvm.) danach... 
Was tun? Hilfeeeeeeee!  
Bianca

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Bianca! 
Jetzt ist ja mal ein klarer Befund und ein konkreter Therapievorschlag da. 
Also die Meniscen müssen entweder genäht oder entfernt werden, wenn sie eingerissen sind. Die eingerissenen Teile können ganz abreißen und dann als sog. "Gelenkmäuse" durch das Knie wandern. Das ist unangenehm und fördert den Gelenkverschleiß. Also ist der Vorschlag des Arztes in Ordnung. Das Wasser wird genutzt, um Blut und Knorpelreste aus dem Knie zu spülen und so eine optimale Sicht zu haben. So bleiben auch keine störenden Knorpelspäne zurück. 
Ob die Zyste entfernt wird, muß die Situation unter der OP entscheiden. Wie schon gesagt, entsteht die Zyste durch chronische Fehl - oder Überlastungen. Ist die Ursache beseitigt, bildet sie sich oft von allein zurück. Sie wird nur dann entfernt, wenn sie schon zu groß ist, um vollständig verschwinden zu können oder zu arge Beschwerden verursacht. 
Danach wirst du ca 4 Wochen krankgeschrieben sein, anfangs auch mit Gehstützen laufen. Im Allgemeinen läuft es aber ohne größere Schwierigkeiten. Gegen die Schmerzen wirst du etwas bekommen, gegen die Schwellung im Knie kannst du mit Hochlagern und Kühlen angehen.  
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Bianca34

@Christiane: 
Kann mich leider erst jetzt melden nachdem ich eine Weile krank flach lag :-/ 
Danke für Deine hilfreiche Antwort... 
Bin im Moment etwas unruhig weil ich eben nicht weiß auf was ich mich einstellen soll. Habe 3 Kinder und muß natürlich jeden Krankenhausaufenthalt gut planen. Wenn "nur" der Schaden behoben wird kann ich abends wieder nach Hause, wird aber die Zyste entfernt muß ich in der Klinik bleiben. Geplant ist vorsichtshalber eine stationäre Aufnahme. 
Dann zermatere ich mir schon seit Tagen den Kopf wegen der Betäubung. Möchte das wieder in Spinal machen aber die Narkoseärzte sehen das da nicht so gern wenn wahrscheinlich die Zyste mitgemacht werden soll... 
Das wird sich dann wohl spontan in der Klinik entscheiden... 
Naja... Am Donnerstag (5.6.) geht es rund. Wenn ich mich am WE danach hier melde dann ist die Zyste noch da. Wenn nicht, liege ich in der Klinik... Lassen wir uns überraschen  :Smiley:   
Liebe Grüße
Bianca

----------


## Bianca34

Hallo zusammen... 
Nachdem ich 6 Tage in der Klinik lag bin ich seit 2 Tagen wieder zu Hause... 
Habe einen Kurzbrief für meinen Arzt bekommen. Und zwar... 
Diagnose:
Degenerative Innenmeniskusläsion
Chondromalazie mediales Kompartmant II°-ig
Chondromalazie laterales Kompartmant I-II°ig
Chondromalazie Gleitlager I-II°ig
Chondromalazie retropatellar II°-ig
Bakerzyste 
Operation:
Arthroskopie des linken Kniegelenkes
Innenmeniskusteilresektion
Knorpelglättung
Zystenextirpation 
Der Meniskus war laut Arzt tief gerissen und nun steht nur noch ein ganz kleiner Anteil. Wurde ja vor über nem Jahr schon Einiges weggenommen...
Der Schaden hört sich für mich nicht wirklich erheblich an.
Aber die Kniekehle war wohl total verklebt von innen und die Zyste sah wohl auch "seltsam" aus. Erklärt hat mir der Arzt das aber nicht genau. 
Die OP habe ich ohne Vollnarkose machen lassen aber verstanden habe ich dabei doch nichts ;-) 
Aktueller Stand ist auf jeden Fall: Ich habe eine Wade wie ein Fußballer und soll sofort in die Klinik kommen wenn ich starke Schmerzen in der Wade bekomme. Muß auch noch die sexy Strümpfe tragen und gegen Thrombose spritzen. Die Wade tut mir oberhalb, also ca. 2-3 cm unter der Wunde weh. Durchstrecken kann ich das Bein nicht und beugen darf ich es eh nicht. Über der Wunde habe ich einen großen Bluterguß. 
Die Schwellung der Wade soll durch Flüssigkeit kommen die nicht ablaufen kann. Ich denke mal, daher kommen auch die Schmerzen. 
Ist das denn nun alles normal? Werde jetzt gleich zum Arzt gehen und dann mehr wissen  :Smiley:  Brauche eh noch ein Rezept für die Krankengymnastik... 
Liebe Grüße
Bianca

----------


## Teetante

Hi Bianca,  
wie lange ist die OP nun her? 1 Woche etwa? 
In der Regel ist das normal mit Hämatom und Schwellung, bei dem einen ausgeprägter, bei dem anderen weniger. Du spritzt ja noch Heparin, wie lange noch? Trägst die Strümpfe, legst Du das Bein zwischendurch hoch? 
Wenn Du gleich den Arzttermin hast, dann frage ihn doch genauer, der sieht Dein Bein dann auch und kann da eher was zu sagen als hier übers Internet.  
Weiterhin gute Besserung! 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Bianca! 
Schön daß du die OP hinter dir hast. 
Die Schwellung und die Bewegungseinschränkungen sind erstmal normal. Solange der Bluterguß noch massiv ist, mußt du spritzen, im Durchschnitt ca 10-14 Tage. 
Du bekommst ja eh noch ein Rezept für Krankengymnstik. Die Kollegin wird dir anhand des Befundes zeigen, was du zu tun und zu lassen hast. Wenn die Schwellung nachläßt, ist es zuerst am wichtigsten, daß ihr an der Beweglichkeit arbeitet, später folgt ein vorsichtiges Muskelaufbautraining. Bis dahin schone dein Knie noch ein wenig. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Bianca34

Hallo... 
Mit der Wunde an sich war der Arzt zufrieden, mit der Schwellung allerdings nicht.
Sollte eigentlich Thrombosestrümpfe auf dem Bein tragen, was aber wegen dem Druck auf die Naht nicht so gut wäre. Daher habe ich jetzt einen straffen Verband an der Wade und muß noch ne ganze Zeit spritzen. 
Am Montag werden die Fäden gezogen. Da bangt es mir schon vor. Die Kniekehle tut noch ordentlich weh und ist arg empfindlich. Der Schnitt wurde "überlappend" genäht und schmerzt noch immer bis in die Wade.  
Am Knie an sich wurde ja die Arthroskopie durchgeführt und in den Zugangsschnitten hatte ich ursprünglich 4 Fäden. 2 sind noch deutlich sichtbar, einer ist in der Wunde verschwunden und kaum noch zu sichtbar und der andere ist irgendwie ganz weg :-/ 
Naja, die werden das schon hinbekommen... 
Mit der Krankengymnastik wird es noch dauern, so der Arzt. Mache hier zu Hause die leichten Übungen, die mir aufgetragen wurden und hoffe, dass das Gelenk nach der KG wieder wird wie früher (von der Beweglichkeit, nicht vom Zustand ;-)) 
Naja, ich warte mal den morgigen Tag ab und werde sehen wie es weiter geht... 
Danke für Eure Hilfe. Tolles Forum  :Smiley:   
Liebe Grüße
Bianca

----------


## Bianca34

Ich bin fassungslos...
War heute nochmal bei meinem Chirurgen um die Fäden ziehen zu lassen.
Der Mann hat sich die Wunde nicht einmal angeguckt. Nicht EIN EINZIGES Mal. Er hat die Wunde noch NIE gesehen. Die Fäden wurden unter starken Schmerzen gezogen und die Arzthelferin war beim Anblick der Wunde total erschrocken. 
Angeblich sei das alles schlecht vernäht worden und so mußte sie in der Wunde stochern um die Fäden überhaupt erreichen zu können! 
Die Wunde hat danach geblutet wie nix und war an 2 Stellen direkt wieder offen. Die Wade ist noch immer nicht abgeschwollen, das Knie auch nicht. Der verschwundene Faden von der Arthroskopie wurde auch nicht "gesucht". Es wurden halt nur die 2 Übrigen gezogen.  
Auf die Frage an den Arzt, wann ich denn wieder kommen soll bekam ich zur Antwort... Kommen Sie wenn Sie mich brauchen.  
Zu Hause habe ich unters Pflaster geschaut weil die Wunde so schmerzte und da kam mir schon Eiter entgegen. Alles ist rot und geschwollen. Weiß echt nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll. Mit der KG soll ich nächsten Dienstag anfangen. 
Ist das wirklich alles so richtig? Wüßte auch keinen guten Chirurgen in meiner Nähe. 
Liebe Grüße
Bianca

----------


## Christiane

Was meinst du mit Krankengymnastik "nächsten Dienstag?" Morgen? (17.6.?) NEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Doch nicht mit einer offenen, eiternden Narbe! Such dir ganz schnell einen anderen Chirurgen und melde dich als Notfall an! Das geht doch so nicht!

----------

